# Most Beautiful Book Covers of 2014



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

Here are some book covers thought to be the most beautiful of 2014.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/jarrylee/do-judge-these-books-by-their-covers


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice.  Y'could frame 'em & hang 'em.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2014)

Great covers!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2014)

"Wolf In White Van" cover is Amazing!  "The  Big Green Tent" cover is Intense!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

*Books Used in Art*

Some interesting ways books are used for art on this page...http://www.boredpanda.com/paper-book-sculpture-art/


----------



## AprilT (Dec 26, 2014)

Though torn, (no pun intended,) at times, I am astonished at intricacy, the sheer craft of these artist,  the works are just spectacular. 

Thank you Sea, that was a real pleasure to look upon.


----------



## EveDallas (Dec 26, 2014)

I guess beauty is in the mind of the beholder, I didn't find any of them beautiful at all. artsy maybe, but not beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Though torn, (no pun intended,) at times, I am astonished at intricacy, the sheer craft of these artist,  the works are just spectacular.



I thought they were really nice too April, that's why I posted about them.  Very interesting that some can be so detailed in such a plain and simple way, there's a couple I would love to have on my bookshelf, lots of talent there!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2015)

Fairy Tale book covers, really neat, check them out!  http://www.boredpanda.com/polymer-clay-book-covers-mandarin-duck-aniko-kolesnikova/


----------



## Josiah (May 1, 2015)

I always liked the animation portrayed in this cover.


----------



## Glinda (May 1, 2015)

If these aren't beautiful, I don't know what is.  Thanks for posting, SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2015)

You're welcome Glinda, I thought they were awesome...very special!


----------



## Cookie (May 1, 2015)

Truly beautiful works of art. Thanks, SB


----------

